# Mit flash einen Stern aufs Logo "zaubern"



## Kaisen90 (6. August 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe mal ne frage: Wie kann ich auf ein bild (hintergrund mit text drauf) , einen Stern erscheinen lassen. also der so die ganze Zeit mal alle 5 secs erschein und sich so dreht und wieder verschwindet.


Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden, was ich sagen wollte und könnt mir helfen 


Mfg


kaisen90


----------



## ecology (6. August 2006)

Hi!
Also die Abfolge sollte so sein:
1. Es ist kein Stern zu sehen
2. Aus dem Nichts ensteht ein Stern der immer größer wird und sich dreht
3. Danach wird er wieder kleiner (immer noch drehend)
4. Er verschwindet wieder
5. 5 Sekunden Pause
6. Der Film wird erneut gestartet

Ist das so richtig? Ich denke das ist ohne Probleme mit Flash zu realisieren, mit welchem Programm arbeitest du denn?


Ecology


----------



## Kaisen90 (6. August 2006)

hey,
Genau diese abfolge habe ich mir gedacht!
Ich arbeite mit Macromedia Flash MX.


----------



## ecology (7. August 2006)

Hi!
Also zuerst solltest du die Kapitel bis einschlieslich Tweening bei Hilfe/Lessons durcharbeiten, da kann man mit Hilfe von Beispiel Dateien ganz leicht das Tweenen lernen, mit allem was dazu gehört. (Das hat mir selber am Anfang sehr geholfen, mehr habe ich bisher noch nicht benötigt) Dann machst du einen Film mit den Tweens, lässt du Felder frei (So lange der Stern verschwunden sein soll) und setzt dann eine Action 

```
gotoAndPlay(1);
```
In irgenteine leere Ebene, was bewirkt das der Film neu gestartet wird.
(Statt der 1 die Framenummer die du möchtest eingeben.)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


Ecology


----------

